# Sagehens FT



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

Any news on the Derby or Qual?







Heather
McCormacks Labradors


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2007)

Kerryburke's California Dolly got First in the Derby. 3 First the last 3 weekends....San Jose RC, Lassen RC, and today Sagehen's. Way to go Dolly & Kerry!!!!!


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Congratulations Kerry, Burke 

papa Huey, and Momma Kate


Go Team Dolly!!


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

*Whoo Hoo*

Crongrat's Kerry and Burke, I'm so proud and happy that she came from my breeding.

I forgot to mention that she was only on lease and I think its time for her to come home now!!!

Just kidding!!!!!

Great Job!

Heather McCormack
McCormacks Labradors
www.mccormackslabradors.com[/img]


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Congrats Kerry and Dolly!

What a nice team.

Randy Hand and Amber.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

*Sagehens' Open?*

Any reports on how the open is going??


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Thank you, everybody! Dolly is on a roll!

Randy, I hope you are feeling better today.

The Open was still running its first series when we left, around noon, today. It's a triple in heavy cover. The short, middle, retired gun is taking its toll!


----------



## orcamom1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Open did a double land blind - not sure if they finished. Blinds were very technical and many "so-so" jobs. Angles across dikes, etc. Not sure if they considered one of these a water blind or not (I doubt it). We will have to wait and see.


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

*QUAL*

Well I just got news that another one of my Kate's pups placed 1st the in Qual.

Huey's Hidden Energy (Coal) *1st PLACE*

Congrats!!! Steve and Laurna on Coals success....I'm so proud.

Heather
www.mccormackslabradors.com


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Results*

I'm on the laptop - so I will be short & sweet

Derby-

1st - #25 Dolly/Kerry Lavin
2nd - #28 Thunder BillTotton
3rd - #22 Remy/Amie Duke
4th - # 10 Ben/LuAnn Pleasant
RJ - # 5 Zoom/John Henninger
Jams #1,2,4,8,13,14,19,20,21,23

Qualifying

1st -#53 Coal/Steve Cote
2nd - #16 Coal/Gary Abbott
3rd - #13 Gypsy/Missy Bell
4th - #9 Arthur/LuAnn Pleasant
RJ - #5 Abbea/Jerry Patopea
Jams - # 2,4,19,24,25,27,42,48,52,55,56

Amateur

1st - #23 Julia/Mary Alghren
2nd - #18 Kelly/Gary Zellner
3rd - #40 Dixie/Mike Palazollo
4th - # 44 Telli/Mary Alghren
RJ - #5 Dilly/Ann Rauff
Jams - #6,32,34,42,54,55,57,58,68,74

The Open was still running the 4th series. Rumor was that 12 were called back for the last series. I personally did not see or hear the actual call backs.  

The weather was perfect all week-end. Cool in the mornings, bright and warm in the afternoon. Not a drop of rain!!

CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL!!

Tammy


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Billy Sargenti wins third Open in a row! FC World Famous Magical Mischief first again, Mary Ahlgren 2nd with Telli, not sure about third, fourth was Fargo North Dakota, handled by Jerry Patopea. Tough quad, fifteen dogs.
Lynn


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

*CONGRATULATIONS to Billy!    * and to everyone else who participated this weekend. It was a beautiful weekend. good dogs, good people and good tests.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Gary Zellner from Oregon had a fantastic weekend. His Fargo dog Kelly took third in the Open, his dog Dakota took fourth, and then Gary and Kelly had a second place in the Amateur. All of his current running dogs are Fargo get. 
LM


----------

